# Anyone elses PS3 died???



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Was watching Wall-e on Blu-Ray and the screen froze.

Wouldn't eject the disc etc...

Then, pulled the power out, restarted...

Basically it would appear the laser is stuck in position. 

I can insert and eject discs, but it won't play a single thing.

Sony are coming to collect it for repair on the 12th. Free of charge


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

my mate works at gamestation he says 
the blu ray on the ps3 is a common problem


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Sometimes the laser goes. How old is it? Ring up Sony, they will pop a replacement in the post with a courier who will swop it for yours. They are not new but fully refurbed ones. Even if a panel has a scratch they will replace it.

Don't forget to back-up your saved games etc on a USB Hard Drive or a Memory stick using the back-up/restore feature!


----------



## bentyper (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah ive got the same problem sony sending me a new one out on the 16th, seems to be a common fault on them.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Someone is coming to collect mine tomorrow, so we'll see!


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I just got mines replaced on Friday mines had fried its self inside wouldn't even switch on. Oh and i lost my cod WAW game as well wouldn't eject so i need to wait 8 to 10 weeks to get it back.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll be phoning to complain if it takes that long!!!

How long did it take for them to repair the machine?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## BossDom (Nov 23, 2008)

I had to send mine back, but I had no problems with sony exchange, from them picking it up and getting a new one out to me only took 5 working days. It was a really fast turn around for me 

I had same problem, mine was 9 months old, but got a new unit sent out


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sweet, sounds good!

I was told it may be up to 3 weeks!


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I got an exchange too. Mines was out of warranty and they still replaced it only took 5 days too which isn't that bad tbh but 8 to 10 weeks to get a game back thats rubbish.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

They repaired mine. Took it away on the Monday iirc, and was back by Friday, with a new drive in it.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent, maybe it will return quicker than I think.

I backed up the hard drive on to my external, so hopefully all will be sorted soon


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine had this problem, I rang their very helpful careline and they sent a courier round to pick it up for repair. They estimated 13 days maximum but it was back within 4 and is now running perfectly.


----------

